# iPhone - $5 / 1000 Cheap Long Distance Minute plan from Rogers



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

So, I have been having a few problems with my iPhone. At first, I (And several other iPhone owners in my area) where getting very poor 3G reception, and many times was dropping out. 

Called Rogers and they agreed to give me $5 off my bill each and every month. 
Cool. 

So, when I signed up, I also got a My5 plan, but was having lots or problems trying to enter in my 5 numbers that I wanted to use. Apparently they were having a glitch with the system. I called them and said I really needed to have a good long distance plan as I was making a lot of long distance calls. 

They transferred me over to customer relations, and said they had a customer loyalty program for long distance. They offered me 1000 long distance minutes in Canada per month, for $5! :yikes: 

Pretty happy with that.  Maybe worth giving Rogers a call if you are looking for long distance.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I have had that plan for over 2 years now...I love it!


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Yeah I've had that plan for a little over a year now. It's amazing what the customer relations department can do


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

geez, maybe i'll just give them a shout and tell them i might shut down my bell long distance if it works out with Rogers


----------



## TiGuy (Sep 5, 2002)

*Thank You Mayor!*

I thought this plan was too good to be true. I called Rogers this afternoon and was transferred to Customer Relations. Then I was politely told the plan was only for 5+ years customers of Rogers. With just a little bit of polite persistence, I was still able to have this plan added onto my iPhone. I've only been their customer since July 11 last year, iPhone day in Canada, so am quite impressed with Rogers today. (I did have a pay-and-go Rogers phone for about a year prior to that, but the minutes had long ended without being refilled).

Thanks for the heads up Mr. Mayor!


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am very interested in this as well. I will give them a call tomorrow. Right now I am using Prepaid LD calling cards.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

keebler27 said:


> geez, maybe i'll just give them a shout and tell them i might shut down my bell long distance if it works out with Rogers


Check with Bell before you do. Depending on how you use long distance, Bell has a package that kicks the snot out of everything else around! - $29 a month for unlimited long distance to pretty much anywhere in the world which includes Canada and the US as well. Last month my bill would have been over $500 so I saved $470 bucks! If you call worldwide a lot this is a good plan.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

TiGuy said:


> I thought this plan was too good to be true. I called Rogers this afternoon and was transferred to Customer Relations. Then I was politely told the plan was only for 5+ years customers of Rogers. With just a little bit of polite persistence, I was still able to have this plan added onto my iPhone. I've only been their customer since July 11 last year, iPhone day in Canada, so am quite impressed with Rogers today. (I did have a pay-and-go Rogers phone for about a year prior to that, but the minutes had long ended without being refilled).
> 
> Thanks for the heads up Mr. Mayor!


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*Works on Fido, too*

Let me add that I renegotiated my contract with Fido about 15 months ago, and I also got the $5 for 1000 long distance *within Canada* deal. Very nice. 

Can I just say: when you hear of things like this, or better yet, when I use TruPhone on my iPhone (while on WiFi) and I can dial pretty much anywhere in the world for 3 cents a minute !!! , it really makes you think these guys are just printing money. Fundamentally, telephony is FREE these days. Why don't we see articles on the front page of the Globe and Mail exposing this fact. Why? Because the Globe and Mail is owned by Bell. Ha ha ha!!


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

So, lemme git this straight...

You can get a monthly plan for 1000 minutes of LD for 5 bucks (=$0.005/minute of LONG FREAKING DISTANCE), yet I'm paying 50 bucks/month for 500 minutes (=$0.10/minute) of local calling?

Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## TiGuy (Sep 5, 2002)

Just to clarify - these are not 1,000 "new" minutes. You still use the regular airtime minutes of your existing plan. It only applies to what the additional cost would have been for the long distance portion of the call (up to 1,000 minutes/month).


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*But it's great before 8 am or after 7 pm or on Weekends*

True, your regular 200 minutes do get used up, but *IF* you are calling during your free periods, or on Weekends, or to another Fido (or I think Rogers) phone, it does not use these minutes. Because of the 1000 long distance minutes for five bucks deal I call my mother a lot more. Especially early in the morning, when it's already two or three hours later back East, and it does not use any of my 200 minutes. Very nice. THANKS FIDO! Now how about giving us an equally reasonable alternative to avoid the totally absurd prices for data?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

bshell said:


> True, your regular 200 minutes do get used up, but *IF* you are calling during your free periods, or on Weekends, or *to another Fido (or I think Rogers) phone*, it does not use these minutes. Because of the 1000 long distance minutes for five bucks deal I call my mother a lot more. Especially early in the morning, when it's already two or three hours later back East, and it does not use any of my 200 minutes. Very nice. THANKS FIDO! Now how about giving us an equally reasonable alternative to avoid the totally absurd prices for data?


Are calls between Rogers phones NOT counted in airtime minutes?? or is this part of some 'plan'??


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> Are calls between Rogers phones NOT counted in airtime minutes?? or is this part of some 'plan'??


It's part of some plan.


----------



## bshell (Oct 4, 2007)

*fifo to fido*

Certainly. Many people have free Fido-to-Fido calling in their packages, and I believe the same thing exists on the Rogers network. Since both networks are really one and the same I believe you can also negotiate Free Network-Wide calling, as long as you are calling phones within the Rogers/Fido network. Here's a link to a blog that explains the bizarre world of cell phone plan haggling in Canada. YOU MUST DO THIS if you have a cell phone in Canada. Never accept the offer that is first presented to you by the phone company. There's an entire science of bargaining for reasonable cell phone rates in Canada. These are available, but you have to negotiate them. Do a google search on "Rogers retentions" or something like that. You will be amazed at what is available.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Well, thanks all, for the motivation. I finally spun up to call Rogers and did reasonably well - I went in paying $29.90/m all in and came out with more minutes and better evening/weekend hours AND the 1000min/$5 Canadian long distance package all for $26.95/m !!! :clap:

Data is still blocked, but we'll be watching for deals there.....


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

rgray said:


> Well, thanks all, for the motivation. I finally spun up to call Rogers and did reasonably well - I went in paying $29.90/m all in and came out with more minutes and better evening/weekend hours AND the 1000min/$5 Canadian long distance package all for $26.95/m !!! :clap:
> 
> Data is still blocked, but we'll be watching for deals there.....


rgray,

Have you been with Rogers for five years?

I used to be with Telus, so I doubt I could get this.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Adrian. said:


> rgray,
> 
> Have you been with Rogers for five years?
> 
> I used to be with Telus, so I doubt I could get this.


I've been with Rogers all the way back 20+ years to the original Cantel days....


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> Well, thanks all, for the motivation. I finally spun up to call Rogers and did reasonably well - I went in paying $29.90/m all in and came out with more minutes and better evening/weekend hours AND the 1000min/$5 Canadian long distance package all for $26.95/m !!! :clap:
> 
> Data is still blocked, but we'll be watching for deals there.....


Did you have have to extend your contract to get the better rates?

Did they give you a discounted cell phone as well?

I wouldn't sign up or extend a contract without the latter.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Did you have have to extend your contract to get the better rates?
> 
> Did they give you a discounted cell phone as well?
> 
> I wouldn't sign up or extend a contract without the latter.


I didn't have to extend any thing. I was already tied in with an iPhone.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

rgray said:


> I didn't have to extend any thing. I was already tied in with an iPhone.


Nice, but you might want to call back and check just to make sure, even if it's only a few months it's better to know. Then again, as I usually state, it's not like, as customers, we're going somewhere else in a few years...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Nice, but you might want to call back and check just to make sure, even if it's only a few months it's better to know. Then again, as I usually state, it's not like, as customers, we're going somewhere else in a few years...


For sure. I've been dealing with these people for 20+ years. I double check everything, including calling back to make double sure that data remained blocked... You can't be too careful! 

All in all, I'm fairly pleased with the day's effort. I called customer service and had them tell me what my plan really was. Then I figured 'cut to the chase'. I said I'd heard that there was the 1000min/$5 thing and I wanted it. The rep acknowledge the plan existed but that they couldn't give it to me. So I told them to connect me to someone who could. they made noises like it was retentions, blah, blah. So I said you mean after 20+ years I have to threaten to quit to get it? She said , well I could try, and transferred me. I asked right away if the next person could deal with customer loyalty plans. She said yes. I said what do I need to do to get the 1000/$5 deal.. She said "ask". I asked, we negotiated a little and, as they say over 'ome, Bob's yer uncle!!!

Ed McMahon said that drink is God's reward for hard work..... So, I think I'll have a beer... or 2... or....


----------

